# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Auto sjedalica

## lidac2004

Dobili smo autosjedalicu maxi cosi mino za bebe od 0-9 mjeseci (mislim da je toliko)ali nikako da se odlucim da li da nosim malu u tome iz bolnice ili ne.Izgleda mi strasno neudobno bez obzira sto kazu da je to anatomski radeno bas za bebe.Mozda kad malo ojaca ali novorodence do nekih mjes
ec dana jednostavno mi ne ide u to!
Kakva su vasa iskustva sa takvim autosjedalica?
Nemam sliku ali bila je na Rodinoj rasprodaji jedna slicna i prodana je pa ju je mozda neko uocio i imaju slicne u Turbo limacu ali nisu mino nego mico ali sistem je isti ko i na nasoj samo sto je nasa stariji model.
Imamo od bolnice do doma 5 minuta pa sam mislila da je mozda bolje da bebu stavim u kosaru od kolica i povezem ju pojasom u autu,sta mislite o tome?
I jos nesto,kako se ta sjedalica stavlja u auto,da beba gleda naprijed ili nazad?[/img]

----------


## Ines

nemoj voziti bebu u kosari nigdje, ni na pet minuta jer u pet minuta mozete imati sudar i svasta se moze dogoditi.
imas sjedalicu sto je super ( a i obavezno po zakonu), sjedalice su napravljene za male bebe i tvojoj bebi nece nis biti u njoj.
beba ni u trbuhu ne lezi na ravnoj daski pa joj nije neudobno.  :Smile:  

sjedalica ti gleda prema nazad,a obavezno prouci ( ili tvoj muz il ko ce vec doci po vas) uputstva koja si dobila s njom i tocno ju tak nastimaj.

sigurno ce ti se javiti na topic i ancica, ona je inspektorica za sjedalice pa ti sve to zna puno, puno bolje nego ja, a imas i na portalu dobrih tekstova o sjedalici.

----------


## ankika

evo ja cu samo dodati novi odlomak iznaseg letka "autosjedalica-uvijek i bez iznimke"

...
Hrvatskim Zakonom o prometu na cestama svaki je vozač obavezan vezati dijete starosti do pet godina u autosjedalicu smještenu  na stražnje sjedište vozila. Dakle, ukoliko odlučite ne vezati vaše dijete, ne samo da ugrožavate njegovu sigurnost, nego time i kršite Zakon. 

I male bebe, od prvog dana života, neophodno je vezati tijekom svake vožnje u autosjedalicu prikladnu njihovom uzrastu – autosjedalicu u kojoj je dijete u poluležećem položaju i okrenuto prema natrag. Suprotno popularnom mitu, ovaj položaj nije nepovoljan za bebinu kičmu

----------


## Ancica

lidac, curke su ti super rekle,

beba u autosjedalici za novorodence (tocno takva kakvu imas) je u polulezecem polozaju (ako je ispravno postavljena) a koji ne stavlja kicmu pod nikakvi stres

kosara pri sudaru nece nimalo pomoci bebi a moze jos postati i dodatni projektil (uz bebu) koji ce puknut nekog u glavu

svega pet minuta voznje ne smanjuje rizik da se zavrsi u sudaru - statistike pokazuju da se velika vecina sudara desi upravo unutar 5 kilometara od polazista

autosjedalice za novorodencad su zaista prilagodene bebama tog uzrasta

ako zaista vjerujes da taj polulezeci polozaj steti bebinom zdravlju (iako u stvari ne steti), sigurno ces se sloziti da manje steti tijekom tih pet minuta voznje nego sto bi mu stetio bebin let kroz sajbu auta ako dode do sudara

autosjedalica za novorodence treba biti postavljena 

- tako da dijete gleda prema unatrag, 
- po mogucnosti na sredini straznjeg sjedista, 
- montirana tako da je naslon autosjedalice  pod nagibom od (otprilike) 45 stupnjeva, 
- sa pojasom automobila zategnutim kroz odgovarajuce utore autosjedalice toliko da ako se autosjedalicu primi kod utora i svom snagom povuce/pogurne u smjeru paralelnom sa naslonom sjedista, ona se ne pomakne vise od 2 cm (obicno je potrebno utisnuti autosjedalicu u sjediste svojom tezinom kada se zateze pojas), 
- tako da je barem 80% dna autosjedalice u kontaktu sa sjedistem
- rucka za autosjedalicu treba biti spustena iza naslona autosjedalice osim ako uputstva proizvodaca ne upucuju drugacije

a beba mora biti vezana u autosjedalici tako da
- trake pojasa koje dolaze preko ramena su provucene kroz odgovarajuce utore u naslonu (u ravnini ili ispod ramena)
- razmak izmedu pojasa i kljucne kosti je najvise debljine jednog (odraslog) prsta
- nista nije podmetnuto izmedu bebe i autosjedalice
- glava i trup trebaju biti u ravnini (ako bebina glava klone na stranu, zarolaj dvije tetra pelene i umetni ih pored bebine glave sa obje strane)

zelim ti puno srece i veselja a napose sigurnu voznju  :Smile:

----------


## lidac2004

Super ste,cure,hvala,pogotovo Ancici!!!
Ma,bila sam ja od pocetka za autosjedalicu ali su me neki ljudi bacili u nedoumicu,ali,ocito sam ja bila u pravu  :Wink:  
Ancice ove "instrukcije" si odmah skidam jer smo ovu sjedalicu dobili pa nemamo upute kako se postavlja.
Nesto sam si vec skinula (mislim sa turbo limaca ili magme) i sad ovo pa u akciju.
Vidi da je i Brane koristila autosjedalicu za izlazak iz bolnice samo ne znam da li je stavljala kakav jastucic ispod bebe ili ne pa ako ptocita ovo moze mi odgovoriti  :Grin:  
Nasa autosjedalica nema nikakve jastucice osim normalne navlake.

----------


## happy mummy

lidac, ancica ti je vec rekla - ne smijes umetati nikakve jastucice, dekice i sl. izmedju bebe i stolice, jer stolica time gubi funkciju.

----------


## Ancica

happy mummy, supac  :Smile: 

da, ne smije se nista podmetati pod bebu u autosjedalicu jer, izmedu ostalog:

- poremeti se taj carobni kut od 45 stupnjeva
- postoji mogucnost da se poremeti put pojasa kojim se veze beba u autosjedalici i time izgubi svoju funkcionalnost
- smanji se zategnutost pojasa kojim se veze beba i time smanji/izgubi njegova funkcija (bebina tezina na podlozi koja se podmetne je ne utisne niti priblizno toliko koliko bi se utisnula pod pritiskom bebe u sudaru sto znaci da ostane "praznog hoda" kada vezes bebu s podlogom te pri sudaru pojas postane prelabav; isti problem se javlja kada se bebe stavlja u autosjedalicu u debeloj odjeci)

----------


## lidac2004

Hmmm,da!!!
Bas se pitam sta ce ti neki ljudi reci kad "ubacim" bebacha u autosjedalicu "samo tako"  :Grin:   :Grin:  
Znaci nista jastuk i slicno...
Thanks,rijesile ste me nedoumica  :Kiss:

----------


## mamazika

Postoji nešto kao obruč za glavu - mekano, ide otprilike od ramena do ramena preko vrha glave, s tim da je dio i ispod glave - e jesam ga opisala... uglavnom, zgodno za male bebe da im glava ne klima na stranu, to zna biti drastično, maltene 90 stupnjeva. A to nema utjecaja na statiku u stolcu.

----------


## Fortuna

taj obruc za glavu je u slucaju naglog skretanja i  dobra je zastita zatek rodene bebe kojima je glava teska a vrat krhak. evo slika nase sjedalice  na izlazu iz rodilista.

 i naravno, nista se ne dodaji, ni jastuci ni peskir   :Wink:

----------


## Ancica

da, mnoge autosjedalice dolaze sa ovim dodatkom za oko glave bas jako male bebe. s time da je potrebno pratiti uputstva proizvodaca o tome kada taj dodatak treba maknuti.

al ako tvoja autosjedalica nema taj dodatak, isto toliko dobro funkcioniraju i pelene/rucnici zarolani u utaknuti pored glave, svaki s jedne strane  :Smile:

----------


## lidac2004

Nemam taj dodatak,autosjedalica je stara nekih 6. godina pa je ovo sa rucnicima ili pelenama jako dobra ideja.
Fortuna,ova slika je tako dobra da je ne mogu prestati gledati!!!!

----------


## Fortuna

hvala, izgleda kao mali strumpf i to onaj mrgud ali kao sta vidis po avataru  ipak je veliki veseljko   :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## brigita2

Preporučam da tata malo uvježba stavljanje i vađenje nosiljke u i iz auta i naravno kopčanje tako da kad dođe po bebu da sve ide ko po loju.

----------


## happy mummy

> Preporučam da tata malo uvježba stavljanje i vađenje nosiljke u i iz auta i naravno kopčanje tako da kad dođe po bebu da sve ide ko po loju.


MM je ni dan danas ne zna zakopcat.  :/ uvijek vodi bitku s pojasom koji mu se zategne prije nego ga zakaci, jednom sam jedva izvukla luciju iz stolicje, jer je stolicu trebalo podignit do vrha sjedala za izvuc je iz pojasa   :Sad:

----------


## ana.m

Mi smo kupili kolica inglesina i s njima u kompletu autosjedalicu. Ima ovo za glavicu ali mene zanima nešto drugo. Vidjela sam da autosjedalice peg perego imaju nekakvo plastično postolje koje se pretpostavljam na montira u auto i onda se autosjedalica samo pričvrsti na to da se ne mora svaki put vezati i odvezivati. Naša sjedalica to postolje nema, nisam ni vidjela da ingesina to ima pa me zanima da li to ima kakve veze?  :?

----------


## tinkie winkie

Mi imamo Gracovu sjedalicu koja ide i na kolica, ali sam se ustručavala stavljati bebačicu u to sve do 2. mj. dok mi pedijatrica nije rekla da mogu u njoj držati dijete. Onda mi je došla frendica koja je po struci fizioterapeut i rekla da je ne stavljam u to jer to nikako nije dobro, i da je dijete jednog njenog susjeda uslijed ležanja iskrivilo rebra, pa sam se ja blago rečeno ukakala od straha, i šutnula sjedalicu u špajzu. Zanima me može li dijete biti u sjedalici u neispravnom položaju. Naime, beba mi uslijed koprcanja malo utone u toj sjedalici, pa mi se čini kao da će iskriviti kičmu. Inače se vidi na njoj da gušta dok ju tako vozim, pa mi je žao uskraćivati joj taj gušt stavljanjem u ležeći položaj. Moja pedijatrica kaže da u njoj može beba biti po cijeli dan, a opet neki drugi pedijatri ne preporučuju više od sat- dva dnevno. Zašto su tako podijeljena mišljenja glede te nesretne sjedalice???....

----------


## trinity

tinkie winkie, sjedalica ti služi samo kad prevoziš ili prenosiš dijete, ali mislim da kad si kod kuće tako mala beba nikakao ne bi smjela biti u njoj

----------


## apricot

tw, pa beba je i u maternici bila sklupčana pa joj se ništa nije iskrivilo.
Dok ti se ne javi Ančica, naša instruktorica, samo ću ti reći da smo mi proveli opsežno istraživanje među najeminentnijim fizijatrima i neuropedijatrima u Hrvatskoj - svi do jednoga su dali zeleno svjetlo za sjedalice od najranije dobi.
Zato, bez straha. Naravno, ne preporučaju putovanja koja traju 10 sati jer to nije dobro ni za odrasle, a kamoli za tako malene.
Znači, sjedalicu odšutaj iz špajze  :Wink:

----------


## snorki

kako ne preporucuju voznju vise od deset sati. Edita je sa tri mjeseca presla kilometrazu ko ja za 15 godina zivota. 

Evo mi kupujemo ovu drugu sjedalicu, pa me interesuje je li se ona malo moze prilagoditi za duge relacije. Mislim, je li se moze malo spustiti naslon, pa da dijete rahat spava :?

----------


## Mima

Ja sam bebu ispočetka vozila u košari jer je bila jako mala, a i fizioterapeutica mi je rekla da je ne stavljamo još u auto stolicu. Fizijatar je, s druge strane, rekao da može ali da malo 'podstavimo' stolicu da bude ravnija. Sad je vozimo u stolici već dugo, i prekjučer smo imali malu nesreću i baš mi je bilo  :shock: kad sam pomislila da je mogla biti u košari.

Inače, kako mi idemo na pregede  neonatološku ambulantu na SD imam prilike vidjeti brojne roditelje koji idu sa novorođenčadi iz bolnice, i nažalost većina nosi djecu iz bolnice u košarama. No, jednom sam vidjela i odličnu stvar - košaru koja funkcionira kao autosjedalica tj. veže se. TO je meni trebalo, znala sam da postoji, ali zaista nikada to nisam vidjela kod nas za kupiti.

----------


## Ancica

Tinkie winkie, apricot ti je dobro rekla.  Bebe od prvog dana trebaju biti uvijek u autosjedalici kada si u autu i to su nasi najpoznatiji fizijatri i neuropedijatri kroz komunikaciju s Rodom potvrdili.  Koristenje autosjedalice za spavanje i sl. kod kuce je tema diskusije, neki kazu moze, neki kazu moze malo, neki kazu skroz izbjegavat.  

Ali kod voznje u autu nema uopce dvojbe - ako ti beba nije u autosjedalici i dode do sudara ili jednostavnog naglog kocenja, moguce i svega pet metara od polazista, bebina rebra ne da ce biti iskrivljena nego zdrobljena ako proleti kroz auto i zaustavi se na naslonu sjedala/necijoj glavi/sajbi/cesti ili ako je neko zdrobi svojom tezinom  :Sad: 

Ako vjerujes da za bebino tijelo nije zdravo lezati u autosjedalici onda je nemoj koristiti osim onda kada je to zaista potrebno (a to je pri *svakoj*, makar i pet metarskoj ili pod brzinom od ciglih pet kilometara na sat, voznji).

Ono sto je vazno je da kada postavljas autosjedalicu, da je postavis tako da je naslon pod 45 stupnjeva u odnosu na tlo.

Takoder, zanima me sto mislis pod tim da ti beba "upadne" u autosjedalicu?  Bebina guza, ako je beba ispravno postavljena u autosjedalicu, mora biti tocno u onom prijelomu.  Ponekad, kada ima prostora izmedu pojasa (kopce) i bebinih prepona (obicno kod malih beva) beba sklizne prema naprijed i guza izade iz prijeloma autosjedalice.  Je li na to mislis?  Ako da, u tom slucaju kada ima tog praznog prostora, uzmi pelenu ili mali rucnik pa je zamotaj i umetni kako bi popunila prazninu i na taj nacin bebina guza nece klizati prema naprijed.

----------


## mama_i_vjeko

Ldac možda ti za montiranje sjedalice u autu pomogne ovaj link ; www.instructions.maxi_cosi.com
 :Kiss:

----------


## trinity

> Ldac možda ti za montiranje sjedalice u autu pomogne ovaj link ; www.instructions.maxi_cosi.com


ajde kad daješ link daj ispravan 
http://www.instructions.maxi-cosi.co...ons/index.html :D

----------


## mama_i_vjeko

trinity,lidac i ostali...Ispričavam se zbog greške prepisano direktno iz maxi-cosi kataloga  :Embarassed:

----------


## tinkie winkie

Fala curke, zlata ste vrijedne. Sad mi je lakše. Inače Ančice, beba mi je upadala u sjedalici jer je bilo lufta ispod kajišića, a ja koza nisam skužila da se oni mogu podesiti, već sam mislila da je beba još mala za to. Jadna ti je moja mala s ovako smotanom materom..... Ccccc...

----------


## trinity

ma nema frke, glavno da je beba sigurno vezana u sjedalici, 
a mum to be hvala na linku iako je bio pogrešan, bar sam našla pravi s obzirom da imamo novi booster od maxi cosi-a koji još ne koristimo u autu

----------


## vesna3

cure pliz ako može još malo savjeta :? 
ja imam još fore do momenta kad će auto sjedalica trebati ali skupljam informacije

kad se prenosi tek rođenu bebu jel možda lakše vaditi bebu iz sjedalice da je se ne mora svaki put odkopčavati iz auta

i još jedno pitanje za splitske mame.
jesu vas gledali ko svjetsko čudo ako je tata došao sa tom auto sjedalicom po bebu?

kako se vrijeme bliži sve sam zbunjenija  :Embarassed:

----------


## Fortuna

vesna ovde je autosidalica obavezna za izniti bebu iz rodilista pa zato briga te sta ce neko doli livi mislit, glavno da ti je beba na sigurnom a ne sa glavom u vrici.
 te prve autosidalice od 0-9 kila su lakse za otkopcat ako ne zelis bebu vaditi nego zajedno sa autosidalicom negdi ponit.

----------


## trinity

vesna3, mislim da te nitko neće ovdje gledati u čudu, mislim da je i ovdje već normalno da se po bebu dođe sa sjedalicom kad idete doma

----------


## Ines

ja sam luciju najcesce vadila iz sjedalice- nisam vadila sjedalicu iz auta.

zasto?
fakat me sram priznat, al nisam se nikad naucila zmontirat ni prvu ni drugu sjedalicu u auto kak se spada pa je mm narihtao, a ja sam dijete samo umetala i vadila.  :Embarassed:   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

> i još jedno pitanje za splitske mame.
> jesu vas gledali ko svjetsko čudo ako je tata došao sa tom auto sjedalicom po bebu?
> 
> kako se vrijeme bliži sve sam zbunjenija


A meni baš super kad me gledaju ko osmo svjetsko čudo - zbog sjedalice ili nečega drugoga  :Wink:

----------


## Mamaitata

Mi iskreno ne razumijemo cemu tolika halabuka oko tih sjedalica. Nama nas   :Saint:   stize 04.02. (barem tako planamo :D ) i sigurno ce u sjedalicu od prvoga dana. Naravno, treba biti umjeren u svemu pa i u drzanju djeteta u stolici ali i tako ti je dijete prvo vrijeme 90% vremena po rukama, tako da uopce ne vidimo kako je moguce da ti dijete bude satima u stolici. A da ne govorim da je apsolutno najprakticniji nacin za roditelje i dijete imati kolica na koja ide autosjedalica i postolje za autosjedalicu u autu. Samo kliknes malu na kolica i vozis. Kada se vratis stisnes gumb, skines sa kolica i kliknes na postolje u autu.Ne moras ju buditi, "prepakiravati" i stavljati u ledenu stolicu u autu. 
A sto se tice savjeta pojedinih doktora, ako ti savjetuje kosaru sigurno niti jedna majka nikada nece doci natrag u ordinaciju i reci  mu da je zbog kosare i njegovog savjeta maloj natuceno rebro ili gleda vise u lijevo a sto mislite koliko majki ce odmah optuziti stolicu i dotrcati mu u ordinaciju za istu stvar makar to nemalo nikakve veze sa stolicom....  :Rolling Eyes:   Njima je najlakse reci "kosara" i rijesili su brigu.
A ima i jos jedna stvar koja nam se jako svidja kod stolice a to je da ce malicka biti aktivno ukljucena u nas zivot. Kada ju vozite u kolicima sa stolicom, ona moze dok setamo zajedno s nama promatrati sto se desava oko nje, dok u onoj kosari bulji u "strop" i ne vidi nista dok se mi ne smilujemo i ne uzmemo ju u narucje..
 :/

----------


## apricot

> A ima i jos jedna stvar koja nam se jako svidja kod stolice a to je da ce malicka biti aktivno ukljucena u nas zivot. Kada ju vozite u kolicima sa stolicom, ona moze dok setamo zajedno s nama promatrati sto se desava oko nje, dok u onoj kosari bulji u "strop" i ne vidi nista dok se mi ne smilujemo i ne uzmemo ju u narucje..
>  :/


Mislim da je ipak bolje da u početku beba bulji u strop, nego da bez potrebe bude u auto-sjedalici.
Auto-sjedalica, kao što joj i ime kaže, je za uporabu u automobilima - u šetnji neka nije "aktivno uključenn u život" dok ne počne sama sjediti.

----------


## Mamaitata

> Ja sam bebu ispočetka vozila u košari jer je bila jako mala, a i fizioterapeutica mi je rekla da je ne stavljamo još u auto stolicu. Fizijatar je, s druge strane, rekao da može ali da malo 'podstavimo' stolicu da bude ravnija. Sad je vozimo u stolici već dugo, i prekjučer smo imali malu nesreću i baš mi je bilo  :shock: kad sam pomislila da je mogla biti u košari.
> 
> Inače, kako mi idemo na pregede  neonatološku ambulantu na SD imam prilike vidjeti brojne roditelje koji idu sa novorođenčadi iz bolnice, i nažalost većina nosi djecu iz bolnice u košarama. No, jednom sam vidjela i odličnu stvar - košaru koja funkcionira kao autosjedalica tj. veže se. TO je meni trebalo, znala sam da postoji, ali zaista nikada to nisam vidjela kod nas za kupiti.


Takva kolica ti proizvodi "Jane", imas ih za kupiti u Maksimirskoj. Sigurno najbolje rjesenje ali i jako skupo. To je kombinacija kolica i autosjedalice koja se moze pretvoriti u kosaru (spustiti naslon). Mi smo ih gledali ali ipak smo kupili drugu trokolicu, 250% jeftiniju  :Grin:  pa bumo se snalazili s njom, a razliku love smo uplatili u   :Saint:  fond za buduci studij..  :Wink:

----------


## Mamaitata

> Mamaitata prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A ima i jos jedna stvar koja nam se jako svidja kod stolice a to je da ce malicka biti aktivno ukljucena u nas zivot. Kada ju vozite u kolicima sa stolicom, ona moze dok setamo zajedno s nama promatrati sto se desava oko nje, dok u onoj kosari bulji u "strop" i ne vidi nista dok se mi ne smilujemo i ne uzmemo ju u narucje..
>  :/
> 
> 
> Mislim da je ipak bolje da u početku beba bulji u strop, nego da bez potrebe bude u auto-sjedalici.
> Auto-sjedalica, kao što joj i ime kaže, je za uporabu u automobilima - u šetnji neka nije "aktivno uključenn u život" dok ne počne sama sjediti.


Moje dijete ce se i igrati u sklopivom djecijem kreveticu makar, kao sto mu ime kaze, sluzi za spavanje...  :Wink:

----------


## apricot

Ha čuj, ako ćemo tjerati mak na konac, i igračke sluče za igradnje, a opet, nema bebe koja nije gricnula neki komadić...

Ja sam ti rekla ono što je za dobro tvojega djeteta, a ti tu informaciju možeš iskoristiti kako god želiš.
Pa čak se i sprdati s njom!

----------


## snorki

Hajde malo informacija od toj tzv Drugoj autosjedalici. Mi moramo kupiti jer je Edita presisala 9 kg. Ova joj je definitivno mala.

je li se te druge autosjedalice mogu podesiti da dijete moze leci, u slucaju dugih relacija :? Mi cesto putujemo i ova prva autosjedalica je stvarno bila prakticna. Sve do sada, jer je Edita pocela ustajati u njoj. :/

----------


## Loli

Imam ideju sa slijedecu nagradnu igru - fotke dječice u auto sjedalicama!!!

----------


## vesna3

zasto?
fakat me sram priznat, al nisam se nikad naucila zmontirat ni prvu ni drugu sjedalicu u auto kak se spada pa je mm narihtao, a ja sam dijete samo umetala i vadila.  :Embarassed:   :Grin: [/quote]

tog problema me i strah pa zato i pitam  :Grin:  

a sad još jedan problem
pošto će nam se mala zvjerka pridružiti u 3.mj jeli nam košara neophodna ili su dovoljna ona kolica sa više položaja pa bude u ležećem jar mi se ipak čini da auto sjedalica nije baš najsretnije rješenje za duži boravak u njoj

zašto je sve ovo izgledalo savršeno jednostavno kad su drugi bili u pitanju :?  :?

----------


## Inesica

Mi smo kupili kolica koja se montiraju u 5 položaja, a dolaze i sa  košarom (naletila na povoljnu cijenu na nekakvom sniženju  :Wink:  ) i curka nam je bila u toj košari možda par puta. Vrlo brzo smo prestali montirati tu košaru i vozim je samo u tim kolicima na skroz ravnom položaju (tako lakše kolica stavimo u auto). Naravno kad ju ne nosimo. Od nedavno nam je super marama za šetnju  8) (može i po kiši i vjetru i beba vidi sve oko sebe i toplo joj je).
Što se tiće autosjedalice od kada nam ju je Ancica smontirala više ju ne vadimo van  :Heart:  , a i onako nemam potrebu za tim jer neznam što bi s njom u kući. Tehnički nije nju teško smontirati ali treba dosta snage i po mogućnosti 4 ruke  :Smile:  .

----------


## brane

moj luka je izišao iz bolnice u sjedalici...nigdje ne idemo bez nje

----------


## Ancica

> Hajde malo informacija od toj tzv Drugoj autosjedalici. Mi moramo kupiti jer je Edita presisala 9 kg. Ova joj je definitivno mala.
> 
> je li se te druge autosjedalice mogu podesiti da dijete moze leci, u slucaju dugih relacija :? Mi cesto putujemo i ova prva autosjedalica je stvarno bila prakticna. Sve do sada, jer je Edita pocela ustajati u njoj. :/


druga faza autosjedalica, one u kojima je dijete okrenuto prema naprijed (za klince teske 9kg i stare godinu dana ili vise), je takva da u njoj dijete sjedi uspravno.  Pokoji model ima sistem da se ona moze nagnuti malo kako bi bilo djetetu lakse spavati, ali taj nagib je minimalan, odnosno daleko od onog 45-stupanjskog kod novorodenceta okrenutog prema natrag.

Uspravni polozaj je u stvari bitan jer sto je dijete uspravnije kada je okrenuto prema naprijed, to ce se bolje rasporediti sile preko cijelog trupa prilikom sudara.

Znam da se roditelji brinu o tome kako ce djeca spavati u uspravnom polozaju ali oni se s vremenom naviknu.  Dapace, moji klinci spavaju puno bolje vezani u autosjedalicu npr. u avionu ili autobusu nego bez (jer se, nevezani, skroz izoblice - ovako ih barem pojas drzi na mjestu pa se ne "ugruvaju"  :Smile: ).

E, i jos nesto - kako to mislis da ti se Edita dize kada je u autosjedalici?  Mislis, dize glavu kao da hoce ustati?  Jer u principu ne bi smjela moci napraviti vise od toga ako je pojas dovoljno cvrsto vezan.

A joj, tek sam sad skuzila da Edita ima tek osam mjeseci!  Cuj, ona je ipak premala, bez obzira na kilazu, da je okrenes prema naprijed.  Koja je gornja granica kilaze tvoje autosjedalice (9 ili 10 kg)?  Kada je Edita u autosjedalici vezana, koliko joj je centimetara tjeme glave ispod vrha naslona autosjedalice?

----------


## Ancica

brane, mene jako veseli vidjeti tvoju sliku i to ne samo zato sto ti je Luka u njoj vezan nego zato sto ilustrira jako lijepo nesto sto je jako vazno :D  Naime, dekica za zatopljavanje je prebacena *preko* pojasa autosjedalice, a nije utaknuta ispod pojasa.  Ova stvar je jako bitna, i opcenito da se djecu ne veze u autosjedalicu u debelim komadima odjece (jakne i sl) ili pokrivene jer se pojas u tim slucajevima ne moze adekvatno zategnuti.

Bravo  :Smile:

----------


## Mamaitata

> Ha čuj, ako ćemo tjerati mak na konac, i igračke sluče za igradnje, a opet, nema bebe koja nije gricnula neki komadić...
> 
> Ja sam ti rekla ono što je za dobro tvojega djeteta, a ti tu informaciju možeš iskoristiti kako god želiš.
> Pa čak se i sprdati s njom!


Ja se ne sprdam s tvojom informacijom. Hvala lijepo na tvome misljenju, lijepo ga je znati s obzirom na tvoje iskustvo ali mislim da nije skroz objektivno i to sam pokusala reci kroz salu.

----------


## litala

slozit cu se ovdje s mamaitata. mi smo idu (sad ima pet godina) iz rodilista iznijeli u autosjedalici. prije pet godina to nije bila neka ekstra novina, ali ni uobicajena stvar. i uvijek smo, kad smo izlazili iz kuce, idu stavljali u autosjedalicu, pa u auto, pa s autosjedalicom na kolica.

ne vidim zasto po gradu ne bi mogla biti u autosjedalici na kolicima? uostalom, autosjedalica je zato i prilagodjena kolicima da se jednostavno i sigurno moze na njih montirati i koristiti. uostalom, mi bar nikad nismo s kolicima bili cijeli dan (12 sati) vani, a ako smo i bili duze od dva sata (koliko mi je bio neki okvirni maksimum da ona boravi u tom polozaju), vadili smo je van i nosali, hranili, presvlacili...

kako mi imamo jako malu kucicu, nama kolica nisu nikad bila u kuci. drzali smo ih u gepeku auta, a kad smo isli po selu u setnju, onda bih ja idu u kuci pripremila i pospremila u autosjedalicu (sa dekicom preko svega, kako preporuca ancica, jos prije nego sam za ancicu znala  :Wink:  :Razz: ) pa onda izasla van, izvukla kolica iz auta i uprtila sve na njih... i tako krenula u setnju...

napominjem, i ustvari ponavljam ono sto su i drugi prije mene rekli - stvar je mjere. osobno vjerujem da je djetetu potrebna promjena i poticaj. ne vjerujem u beskonacno lezanje na ledjima u krevetu, ne vjerujem u beskonacno lezanje u autosjedalici (ni u onoj lezaljci, ne znam ni kako se zove)...  mislim da je mjera ono sto svatko od nas, po vlastitom unutarnjem mjerilu, mora odrediti za svoje dijete...

i da nista u ovom poslu koji se trudimo raditi najbolje sto znamo (roditeljstvu, je li  :Wink: ) ne treba uzimati zdravo za gotovo i nefleksibilno...

----------


## apricot

> Ja se ne sprdam s tvojom informacijom. Hvala lijepo na tvome misljenju, lijepo ga je znati s obzirom na tvoje iskustvo ali mislim da nije skroz objektivno i to sam pokusala reci kroz salu.


Ovo nije moje mišljenje - ne bih se miješala u stvari koje ne poznajem dovoljno.
Ali mi smo, s ciljem obaveze auto-sjedalica u Zakonu i za bebe do 6 mjeseci, kontaktirali stvarno najeminentnije stručnjake s područja fizijatrije i neuropedijatrije, pa i ortopedije.
Svi do jednoga su se služili: auto-sjedalica obavezo! Ali u autu! Van auta, ne - ipak to nije najprimjereniji položaj za novorođenče.
Ako netko bude trebao pismeni dokaz za to, mislim da možemo mailati.

----------


## snorki

I ovdje autosjedalicu koriste bukvalno za sve. Naravno, onu do 9 kg.

----------


## Fortuna

ja se nebi tila misat ali moram rec da za ta kolica na koja se natakne autosidalica i u tome vozi dite nisam cula dok nisam dosla ovde na forum jer se takvo nesto ovde ne prodaje a bila sam u sve vece prodavaonice stvari za dicu

osobno mislim da ako ces dite negdi nosit ( npr do zgrade, u poslugu ili slicno na kratke rate) pa izvadis iz aute sa autostolicom i nosis je o.k ali dite stavit u auto sidalicu pa zakacit za kolica pa tako setat rivom ili duzi period nije u redu jer se kod tako malih beba ni ne preporucuje duzi boravak u autosidalici  i  preporuka je da se prave pauze nakon najduze 2 ure voznje ako se ide na duzi put.
 ne znam koje su marke tih autosidalica i dali imaju sve potrebne oznake za sigurnost .

----------


## snorki

Fortuna, u Austriji se ta kolica uveliko prodaju. I nikad nisam cula da se autosjedalice ne preporucuje za nosanje djeteta. Naravno, sve u umjerenim granicama.

----------


## Fortuna

snorki svedska je poznata po najstrozijim zakonima o sigurnosti pa zato  ni nema za kupiti npr autosidalica koje nisu prosle njihovu kontrolu  i zadovoljavaju uvjete. mislim da bas zato ni nisam vidila ta kolica koja prodaju autosidalice  zajedno kao za voiznju diteta u njima pa sam zato i piutala koje su marke ta kolica tj autosidalica i koju oznaku imaju

----------


## snorki

Ja licno nemam ta kolica, ali uopste mi nije jasno sta je lose u njima. To je samo postolje od kolica, na koji se montira autosjedalica i to ova do 9 kg. 
mene i supruga su prije desetak dana na ulazu u Metro i  jedan trgovinski centar, zamolili da ostavimo kolica i da Editu stavimo u cosi, pa u njihova kolica. I to su naglasili da je to iz bezbjedonosnih razloga.

S druge strane, jednako mi nije jasno ni nepreporucivanje hodalice. Isto, isprepadana savjetima, nisam je kupila za svoje dijete, ali ponekad pomislim da bi sada cijela moja Bosna trebala rahiticno hodati. A Boga mi, ne hodaju nista losije ni od Austrijanaca, Svedjana, Amerikanaca....

----------


## apricot

> S druge strane, jednako mi nije jasno ni nepreporucivanje hodalice. Isto, isprepadana savjetima, nisam je kupila za svoje dijete, ali ponekad pomislim da bi sada cijela moja Bosna trebala rahiticno hodati. A Boga mi, ne hodaju nista losije ni od Austrijanaca, Svedjana, Amerikanaca....


Nemoj tako - zašto onda ti stalno ispituješ za savjete u vezi sa Editinom prehranom - i tebe je tvoja mama (kao i mene moja), hranila juhicom u trećem mjesecu, piletinom u četvrtom, pola godine smo dočekale sa šniclom u zubima, a prvi rođendan sa sarmom i kolačima. I nije nam ništa, jel tako?! Ja nikada nisam bolesna! Ali svoje dijete sigurno neću tako hraniti.

Već smo sto puta pisali da hodalica nije vezana isključivo uz poremećaje u hodanju, ne da mi se više o tome...

----------


## tinkie winkie

:? Sad više ni ja neznam..... Sidalica ili ne...... A opet si mislim... ako djetetu nešto ne paše, ono će naći način da to da do znanja, plačem ili negodovanjem. Moja, sad već tromjesečna zvrkica, ne želi ni čuti za šetnju u ležećem položaju! Toliko se rita u kolicima, gunđa, katapultira dudu van kolica, puše, stenje... Stavim je u tu sidalicu, milina. Samo se smješka, gleda okolo, pa zakunja, pa opet gleda, pa se smješka. Inače, šetnja nam traje 2, max. 3 sata. I tako svaki dan. Je li to previše za sjedalicu?? Uglavnom vjerujem svojim instinktima, ali opet s druge strane uvijek postoji onaj "što ako"....  :/  Ufffff...

----------


## snorki

Ja ispitujem zato sto me stvarno sve interesuje, i hocu da imam informacija iz vise ruku.  :Wink:   Meni je ovaj forum zlata vrijedan (ne bih visila na njemu da nije), ali isto tako nije jedini izvor informacija. Mnoge informacije su mi kontradiktorne, sa nekim se slazem, sa nekim ne. I sta cu primjenjivati na svoje dijete ovisi samo o meni. S obzirom da sam sa Editom 24 sata dnevno, ipak najbolje znam sta joj odgovara. Mislim da je tako sa svim drugim mamama koje se informisu. 
Moje dijete nema hodalicu, niti ce je imati. Mislim da je nepotrebna, jer je Edita uglavnom na podu. da mi nije autosjedalice ne znam kako bi Editu uspavala. Ljuljam je po 10-15 minuta i tako zaspi. 
Pomenuta kolica za autosjedalicu nemamo, niti planiram kupiti, jer takodjer mislim da su nepotrebna i da su ustvari samo blago pre....... tzv. modernog doba. Ima jos hrpa stvari koje su nepotrebne, ali da ne duzim vise.... 
A sto se tice dohrane, mene je mama pocela dohranjivati sa cetiri mjeseca. I nista mi ne fali. Isto nisam nikada bila bolesna. Sa Editom imam blagih problema oko dohrane, iako sam pazljivija sa hranom nego sto je bila moja mama.

----------


## apricot

Točno kako si i rekla - kako ćeš postupati sa svojim djetetom, odlučit ćeš sama.
I nema tog Foruma i informacije koji bi te mogli natjerati na suprotno.
Meni se čini da ovdje nitko ni ne "izlazi van2 sa informacijom koja nije provjerena. Na tebi je da dalje vidiš hoćeš li je i kako iskoristiti.
Svaka od nas je ovdje vjerojatno pronašla neke autoritete kojima će vjerovati. Ja neke informacije više ni ne provjeravam - uzimam ih zdravo za gotovo.

----------


## snorki

Fortuna, te autosjedalice su savim obicne i nisu posebne. Nego je postolje za kolica napravljeno tako da se umetne obicna autosjedalice. Kad kazem "obicna" mislim na ove svakodnevne marke.  Znaci, postolje za kolica (bez korpe) je posebno, a ne autosjedalica. Valjda sam objasnila. 
Bas sam se neki dan u Ikei onako ispod oka zagledala u ta kolica. Imaju u Toysu da se kupe, ali ne uvijek.

----------


## Ancica

Ova autosjedalica za novorodencad koja ima bazu za auto je npr. Gracov travel system mada se, barem u Hrvatskoj, baza mora kupiti zasebno (u S. Americi automatski dolazi s autosjedalicom).  Ta autosjedalica se moze vezati u auto i s bazom i bez baze.  S bazom je lakse jer je bazu opcenito lakse ucvrstiti i tako stoji dok god se koristi autosjedalica (i dok ne treba to sjediste za nesto drugo).  Autosjedalica u bazu "uskoci" na vrlo jednostavnom principu i ne moras se muciti svaki put kad stavljas autosjedalicu u auto da je cvrsto namjestis.  Ali ako ne smeta svaki put vezat autosjedalicu u auto ili se autosjedalica uopce ne vadi iz auta nego samo beba, onda baza nije potrebna.

Peg Perego mislim da ima jedan noviji model koji dolazi samo sa bazom, znaci ne mozes autosjedalicu namjestit bez baze.

Sto se tice dugog vremena provedenog u autosjedalici, jedino na sto sam ja naisla je da kod beba rodenih prije termina ne preporuca se provodenje vise od sat vremena u komadu u autosjedalici zbog mogucih problema kod disanja (nesto sa smanjenjem zasicenosti kisikom u krvi).  Takoder postoji jedna studija koja pokazuje da bi do smanjenja zasicenosti kisikom moglo doci i kod beba koje su rodene oko termina ali ne pokazuje da to smanjenje moze dovesti do problema (kod beba rodenih na termin).

Nazalost, nisam jos nista nasla o tome o cemu apricot prica (sto ne znaci da nema).

Jos cu se probat raspitat o pitanju o koliko vremena se smije provesti u autosjedalici (tu pricam o novorodencetu) pa javim.  U meduvremenu, svi se slazu da je za dijete voznja u autosjedalici uvijek sigurnija nego voznja bez.

----------


## apricot

> Nazalost, nisam jos nista nasla o tome o cemu apricot prica (sto ne znaci da nema).


branka1 ima dopis od Polovine i Sabola koji tako kažu. Odnosi se na bebe koje još ne sjede samostalno.

----------


## Mamaitata

Ovako ja gledam na to:
Svaki normalan roditelj (a iskljucivo takvi obitavaju na Rodi   :Grin:  ) zna procijeniti kada bi djete trebalo uzeti u ruke i dati mu prostora da se razgiba jer previse dugo sjedi u stolici. I ne samo kada sjedi u stolici nego i kada je u bilo kojem drugom polozaju koji ga sputava i sprijecava da normalno razvija svoje motoricke sposobnosti i kroz pokrete iskaze ono sto osjeca i misli. 
Ja sam si, prije kupnje kolica sa stolicom, dala truda i dugo kopala po podacima o tome sto se prica i do kakvih zakljucaka su dosli ljudi kojima je posao da dodju do zakljucaka i dosla do zakljucka (  :Rolling Eyes:  ) da je uvrijezeno misljenje vecine strucnjaka da dijete nije dobro duze vrijeme drzati u stolici (vecina se vrti oko neke granice od 3 sata ali po meni nema razloga niti za ta 3 sata) a o nekakvim radikalnim misljenjima nije bilo govora. Cinjenica je takodjer da posljednje generacije djece ne pate od masovnih deformacije kicme, natucenih rebara i sl. sto je cesto spominjan razlog straha od upotrebe stolice. Tome bi pridodala masovno koristenje iste vec godinama u zapadnim zemljama, gdje je tkzv. travelling-system (kolica+sjedalica) cak i cesci (Norveska) od standardnih kolica sa kosarom a smatram da doktorska struka u tim zemljama nije nuzno losija od nase pa da se radi o neznanju o opasnostima stolice. Prema tome, moje misljenje je da umjereno koristenje stolice nece uzrokovati nikakve deformacije i ostaviti posljedice na djetetovo zdravlje a ako netko pretjera pa drzi djete non-stop u stolici onda ce vjerojatno problema biti, ali onda je taj problem malo slozeniji jer se postavlja pitanje zanemarivanja djeteta i nedostatka potrebite brige oko njega tako da stolica s time nema nikakve veze jer ce dijete trpjeti i u kosari, i u krevetu......
Naravno, to je samo moje misljenje i moj izbor.
Bokic
 :Wink:

----------


## litala

autosjedalica i pripadajuca kolica nikad vidjena koja su u upotrebi evo vec petu godinu, kupila sam u hrvatskoj, u turbolimacu, proizvodi ih graco. platila sam ih tada skoro 2.000 kuna. nije previse ali ni malo.

model se zove graco voyager travel sistem xl

i kolica su sasvim normalna kolica u kojima dijete lezi ili sjedi, nista se s kolica ne skida, imaju cetiri polozaja za naslon i veliku kosaru ispod sjedala. jedino je ona plasticna precka koja bude s prednje strane kolica i moze djetetu posluzit za odlozit nesto mrvicu adaptirana (ima jedan mali usjek) u koji "sjedne" kopca od autosjedalice. nikakva teksa filozofija. umjerenim pritiskom autosjedalice kopca se prikopca za kolica, podizanjem osiguraca autosjedalica se s kolica skine.

a ja ne zivim u svedskoj i ne moram kupovat opremu po svedskim standardima. zadovoljavam se ovim sto ima tu i svojim, nadam se, zdravim razumom koji zna razluciti sto je dovoljno dobro i sigurno za moje dijete.

u pet godina upotrebe nije se nikad dogodilo da se ista otkopcalo ili otkacilo ili razbilo. djeca su mi u svakom trenutku (pa i ne samo moja, jer smo i posudjivali prijateljima) bila sigurna i udobno smjestena. a kolica su presla zavidnu kilometrazu i evo ih, cekaju proljece i daljnju uporabu.

masalah.

----------


## Mamaitata

> autosjedalica i pripadajuca kolica nikad vidjena koja su u upotrebi evo vec petu godinu, kupila sam u hrvatskoj, u turbolimacu, proizvodi ih graco. platila sam ih tada skoro 2.000 kuna. nije previse ali ni malo.
> 
> model se zove graco voyager travel sistem xl
> 
> i kolica su sasvim normalna kolica u kojima dijete lezi ili sjedi, nista se s kolica ne skida, imaju cetiri polozaja za naslon i veliku kosaru ispod sjedala. jedino je ona plasticna precka koja bude s prednje strane kolica i moze djetetu posluzit za odlozit nesto mrvicu adaptirana (ima jedan mali usjek) u koji "sjedne" kopca od autosjedalice. nikakva teksa filozofija. umjerenim pritiskom autosjedalice kopca se prikopca za kolica, podizanjem osiguraca autosjedalica se s kolica skine.
> 
> a ja ne zivim u svedskoj i ne moram kupovat opremu po svedskim standardima. zadovoljavam se ovim sto ima tu i svojim, nadam se, zdravim razumom koji zna razluciti sto je dovoljno dobro i sigurno za moje dijete.
> 
> u pet godina upotrebe nije se nikad dogodilo da se ista otkopcalo ili otkacilo ili razbilo. djeca su mi u svakom trenutku (pa i ne samo moja, jer smo i posudjivali prijateljima) bila sigurna i udobno smjestena. a kolica su presla zavidnu kilometrazu i evo ih, cekaju proljece i daljnju uporabu.
> ...


I mi imamo takva!! :D 
Plava trokolica sa velikim kotacima na napuhavanje i jos smo kupili postolje za auto..

----------


## litala

e da, to je nova verzija, mi imamo onu staru, sto ispred ima dva para duplih kotaca koji se mogu okretati i fiksirati, a iza po jedan nesto veceg promjera. u ono doba to su bili najveci kotaci na trzistu  :Wink:  nakon par mjeseci stigli su prvi modeli s kotacima na napuhavanje... joj sto sam bila ljubomorna  :Smile:  al me muz tjesio da ovako necu morat vulkanizeru  :Wink:   :Laughing:

----------


## Mamaitata

> e da, to je nova verzija, mi imamo onu staru, sto ispred ima dva para duplih kotaca koji se mogu okretati i fiksirati, a iza po jedan nesto veceg promjera. u ono doba to su bili najveci kotaci na trzistu  nakon par mjeseci stigli su prvi modeli s kotacima na napuhavanje... joj sto sam bila ljubomorna  al me muz tjesio da ovako necu morat vulkanizeru


Krajnje je vrijeme da konacno pocnu uz kolica isporucivati rezervni kotac i dizalicu...  :Wink:

----------


## MamaRibice

> model se zove graco voyager travel sistem xl


Takva imamo i mi. Zna li netko gdje se moze kupiti baza za sjedalicu? Da si malo olaksamo stavljanje u auto.   :Smile:

----------


## Nasta

Mi smo sa velikim zadovoljstvo kupili tricikl kolica neke italijanske firme *Primi sogni*, ali takoreći identična kolica prave (i prodaju) *Chicco* i *Mothercare* - prosto ne verujem da ih nema i u većem izboru u svetu, kad ih ima kod nas!  :Smile:  
MM je rekao - ta kolica i nijedna druga; bio je oduševljen velikim točkovima, i pumpicom koja ide uz kolica... Zaista, gledajući kako druga, manja kolica tandrču i zvekeću po iole lošijem putu, a mi „klizimo” - dođe mi baš drago. Što se komfornosti tiče, razlika između ovih i občinih kolica je kao između auta i autobusa - ovaj drugi znatno bolje amortizuje, zar ne? Uglavnom zahvaljujući većim točkovima.
Za autosedište i mi smo se lomili, na kraju smo pitali dr na UZV kukova, ona rekla može i sad više ne mislimo. Naravno, ne provodi baš previše vremena u njima. Inače, to se sedište nakači na kolica, tako da je beba okrenuta licem ka onome koji gura kolica. Kad još malo poodraste - skinemo to sedište, i metemo ga da leži, ili kasnije sedi u normalna tropoložajna kolica kakva ova jesu.  :Smile:  
Takođe nam veoma dobro dođu u autu.
U pratećem uputstvu nalgašeno je ogromnim slovima kako je to autosedište uslov za bezbednu vožnju. Na svim modelima kolica kakva su ova naša piše da je to sedište za bebe 0-13 kg, to jest od rođenja. Da li bi smeli da naprave tako nešto, a da nije u skladu sa propisima - bezbedonosnim i zdravstvenim? :? 
Ne znam, mi smo rešili da verujemo da ne bi...
Svima mogu da preporučim ta tricikl kolica, snažna su, stabilna, idu „ko metak” - pa, Štefi Graf ih gura na rolerima, ne zovu se džabe _sprotski model_. :D 
Uostalom, na forumu sam pročitala tekst o tom uglu od 45 stepeni koji nije opterećenje za bebina leđa...
P.S. Da bismo do kraja delovali ozbilno, prekjuče smo imali i pravi gumi-defekt sa kolicima! Sad MM opravlja gumu, kao pravi vulkanizer...  :Grin:

----------


## Nasta

*P.S. 2*
Na priloženom avataru možete videti kako to izgleda beba u pomenutom sedištu... On je happy   :Grin:  , e sad, videćemo ...

----------


## Ancica

> litala prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> model se zove graco voyager travel sistem xl
> 
> 
> Takva imamo i mi. Zna li netko gdje se moze kupiti baza za sjedalicu? Da si malo olaksamo stavljanje u auto.


Imas u TL-u mislim, al pogledaj u drugim ducanima gdje se prodaje taj sistem (Graco kolica+autosjedalida) pa usporedi cijene.

----------


## brane

ja imam kolica chicco picku up i sjedalicu coccount...
sjedalicu sasvim normalno mogu postavit na kolica i normalno vozit bez ikakvog straha,evo kako to izgleda na kolicima....slikano prije 20-ak dana


apropo onog sto me ancica pohvalila za dekicu....ja dijete nikad ne oblačim debelo i stavljam u sjedalicu,radije ga pokrivam debljom dekicom a ako je puno hladno (a moram vani) ne stavljam sjedalicu na kolica već dijete stavim u kolica jer su duboka i vjetar ne može do njega

----------


## Ancica

brane, pohvale za neudebljavanje ali mala ispravka za ovu posljednju sliku - naime, prsna kopca je prenisko.  trebala bi biti u visini pazuha kako bi namjestila trake pojasa tamo di trebaju biti (a sto joj je osnovna i jedina uloga  :Smile: )

a sad me zanima, di si nabavila tu autosjedalicu i je li dosla s tom prsnom kopcom?

----------


## brane

postoji li negdje neko objašnjenje ili slika kako vezati dijete u sjedalici od 18kg do 30kg????
na našoj nema nikakvog pojasa i čini mi se vrlo klimava????

----------


## brane

hehehhehehehheehh....samo sam te čekala za kopču...kopča stoji visoko to znamo ...al ovo ga je brat vezao 8)  pa smo to malo ovjekovječili...  :Wink:  
sjedalica je kupljena u TLS-u  399kn dođe kopča s njom!

----------


## Ancica

brane, ti pricas o boosteru (18-30 kg).  Imas na rodinom portalu tekst o ispravnom vezanju djece u autosjedalicu (vidi http://roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=...=226&Show=1287) i tamo ima odlomak o tome kako ispravno vezati dijete u booster.

nema veze sto je booster klimav - nece biti klimav kada dijete sjedne u njega i veze se pojasom automobila.  booster se ne ucvrscuje za sjediste automobila - on sluzi samo da dijete podigne te da spusti pojas automobila tako da ide djetetu preko ramena i preko bedara (a ne preko vrata odnosno trbuha).  jel imas uputstva koja idu s tvojim boosterom?

----------


## brane

pokusavam uci na stranice TLS-a pa da ti pokažem kako izgleda...nije to o čemu ti govoriš...naša ima i naslon za leđa i za glavu koji se izvlači kako dijete raste.....nikakva poseba uputstva nemamo za nju sem da se može montariat i na prednje sjedalo (hitni slučajevei,dvosjedi itd.)i na zadnje sjedalo i da se kopča sa auto pojasom...al mi se čini jaaaaaako klimavo.... :?  :?  :?  :? isto je coccount kupljena prije dvije godine

----------


## wildflower

hm, _ prsna kopca?_  :?

prvi put za to cujem...
mi imamo sjedalicu chicco synthesis i uz nju nesto takvo _nismo_ dobili.
a nije bila jeftina. i izabrala sam je nakon citanja recenzija raznih autosjedalica na webu, prema kojima je ova sjedalica bila medju boljima...
da li je ta kopca neophodna za sigurnost or what?
molim, prosvijetlite me!

----------


## Mamaitata

> MamaRibice prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  litala prvotno napisa
> ...


Ancice i MamaRibice, htio bih samo upozoriti na jednu stvar. 
Postolje koje se prodaje u TL, na koje ide Graco auto sjedalica kosta 149,00 HRK, na njemu pise "Made by Magma-Hong Kong" i *nema nikakve oznake atesta*. 
Originalno Graco postolje za autosjedalicu kosta oko 400 HRK i svojedobno su ga imali u TL ali koliko sam ja vidio vise ih nema. Kada usporedite ta dva postolja odmah uocite zasto je ovo drugo toliko skuplje. Ne samo sto je plastika puno deblja i cvrsca nego postoji mogucnost regulacije nagiba postolja a samim time i sjedalice, sto je vrlo bitno. Osim toga na njemu postoji dodatni teleskopski drzac (podupirac) koji se uglavi u pod i na njega prenosi sile nastale kod sudara. I najbitnije, na njemu je jasno istaknuta oznaka *ECE.R44/03* o kojoj je Ancica vec pisala u mnogim postovima i naglasila njenu vaznost. Evo jednog linka na kojem mozete vidjeti kako izgleda originalno postolje i vjerujte da je razlika velika. Mozda su ih u medjuvremenu dobili u TL pa ce te se uvjeriti na licu mjesta. Na zalost razlika u cijeni je ogromna.... :/ 

Ovoga puta tata   :Smile:  

http://www.beebie.de/images/produkte/Base-Blue.jpg

----------


## Ancica

wildflower, prsna kopca je ona kopca koju mozes vidjeti na zadnjoj slici od brane gore, odmah iznad kopce pojasa u preponama.  Ona sluzi iskljucivo za osiguravanje ispravnog polozaja gornjeg dijela pojasa i nizasto drugo.  Na toj slici je u neispravnom polozaju al brane ocito zna gdje treba biti  :Smile: 

Stvar je u tome da vecina autosjedalica u Sj. Americi dolazi s tim kopcama dok je ova (branina) prva koju sam vidjela u Europi s tom kopcom.  Standardi za autosjedalice su razliciti izmedu Europe i Sj. Amerike (pa cak i od zemlje do zemlje) tako da je ova razlika vjerojatno zbog razlike u standardima.

Ako tvoja autosjedalica nije dosla s tom kopcom (niti je u uputstvima ne spominju) onda se ne brini.  Samo pazi da kad je dijete vezano da je pojas dovoljno cvrsto zategnut (kod kljucne kosti prostor izmedu pojasa i tijela ne smije biti veci od debljine jednog (odraslog  :Smile: ) prsta.  I da trake pojasa koje idu preko ramena prolaze kroz utore koji su u ravnini ili malo ispod bebinih ramena.

----------


## Ancica

Mamaitata, hvala na informaciji  :Smile:   Mene jako zabrinjava to sto si napisao.  Kontaktirati cu Graco i vidjeti sto oni imaju za reci.  U meduvremenu ja ne bih preporucila kupovati ista sto nije provjereno i potvrdeno da zaista dolazi sa tom autosjedalicom (znaci, ako u uputstvima za autosjedalicu pisu uputstva kako je montirati na postolje, a trebalo bi, i postolje opisano u tim uputstvima odgovara postolju koje mislite kupiti, kao i odgovarajuce oznake na samom postolju).

Inace, stariji modeli postolja nemaju donji teder (taj podupirac), kao ni Sj. americki.

Al cijena je koma!!!

U Sj. Americi Graco kolica+autosjedalica+postolje dodu oko 1000-1250 kuna!  Samo postolje je oko 240 kuna  :Smile:

----------


## Ancica

brane, jel TLS -Turbo Limac Split ili nesto drugo?  Sorry na neznanju  :Sad:   Koje oznake su na autosjedalici (jel pise ECE R44.03 ili E(nekibroj) ili nesto drugo)?

Sto se tice boostera kojeg imas, zvuci skroz normalno (za Europske boostere  :Smile: ).  Kako to mislis, da je klimav?

Dijete koje je lakse od 18 kg treba biti u autosjedalici koja se ucvrscuje za vozilo a u koju se dijete onda veze pojasom sa pet tocaka kontakata.  Ovo je neophodno jer djeca laksa od 18 kg koja su direktno vezana sigurnosnim pojasem mogu iz pojasa tijekom sudara jednostavno iskliznuti.

Ali kad dijete dogura do 18 kg, ono se moze vezati direktno sigurnosnim pojasom a da ne isklizne, medutim sigurnosni pojasevi u automobilima su dizajnirani za odrasle osobe pa ih se treba prilagoditi djeci koja su dovoljno teska ali ne dovoljno visoka.  Tu u pricu ulaze boosteri.

Ako je dijete ispravno vezano u boosteru onda je:

- njegova guza uz naslon sjedista/naslona boostera (ako booster ima naslon)
- donji dio pojasa automobila je provucen kroz utore boostera koji se obicno nalaze sa strane (obicno izgledaju kao rucke), po uputstvima proizvodaca a sto osigurava da pojas ide preko bedara djeteta a ne preko trbuha
- gornji dio pojasa automobila ide preko sredine ramena djeteta ili, ukoliko je booster s naslonom, kroz utor u naslonu namjesten na visinu tako da pojas ide preko sredine ramena djeteta
- pojas zategnut sto vise (tako da nema lufta niti u donjem niti u gornjem dijelu pojasa)

Jel znas gdje je ovaj utor za gornji dio pojasa kod tvojeg boostera?  Obicno je on dio naslona za glavu kod ovih koji imaju naslon za glavu koji se moze pomaknuti gore-dolje.

----------


## Mamaitata

Ancice, to jeftino postolje u TL je jedino koje imaju i nigdje se ne spominje Graco na njima ali kada sam dosao sa nasom Graco sjedalicom i pitao imaju li postolje, prodavacica je rekla da je to to, probao sam ga i pase ko saliveno. Mozda pasu i druge sjedalice jer mi je malo cudno da su imali toliki broj tih "jeftilen" postolja za Graco sjedalice koja u HR nisu toliko popularna kao Peg-Perego ili Inglesina. 

Inace, mi smo kupili postolje u Toys-r-usu (34,00 EUR) a trokolicu zajedno sa auto-sjedalicom za 199,00 EUR tako da je sve skupa kostalo, nakon sto smo dobili natrag Mwst i nagovorili carinika da nas pusti, 200,00 EUR sto je blizu cijene koju si spominjala (1.500,00 HRK).
Kod nas ih nismo mogli naci   :Sad:   ali nesto mi govori da bi cijena bila   :Razz:  i da jesmo...

 :Wink:

----------


## brane

> brane, jel TLS -Turbo Limac Split ili nesto drugo?  Sorry na neznanju 
> ........
> Jel znas gdje je ovaj utor za gornji dio pojasa kod tvojeg boostera?  Obicno je on dio naslona za glavu kod ovih koji imaju naslon za glavu koji se moze pomaknuti gore-dolje.



je to ti je turbo limac split...ako ne moras nemoj ic tamo jer su toliko nestručni,toliko nekulturni....nemam riječi....šta god ih pitaš ne znaju o čemu pričaju sve rade tako bezvez  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

znam gdje je utor,držimo provučen pojas  :Wink:   i je kod naslona za glavu je....

vidjela sam ta postolja i kod nas u splitu....baš ću prvom prilikom otić i provjerit može li moja sjedalica na to postolje...

mi imamo mali problem sa ovom sjedalicom do 13kg....a sta je problem?
ne možemo je propisno vezat okrenutu naslonom prema vozačevu sjedalu jer imamo twinga i kad tako postavimo sjedalicu mm ne može normalno vozit jer mora pomaknut sjedalo naprijed a onda mu noge tuku u volan...hehehe ipak on ima dva metra....tako da se moramo snalazit i pričvrstit je okrenutu prema naprijed i malo podignutu tako da pojas čvrsto pritišće sjedalicu i ne može se pomaknut ni lijevo ni desno ni naprijed ni nazad...znam da to nije pravilno al to je jedini način da je postavimo...
ne može ni iza suvozača jer nam je tamo sjedalica starijeg sina koji je dosta visok i ako tata vozi ne može spustit noge....

----------


## wildflower

hvala *Ancice*  :Smile:

----------


## Ancica

> mi imamo mali problem sa ovom sjedalicom do 13kg....a sta je problem?
> ne možemo je propisno vezat okrenutu naslonom prema vozačevu sjedalu jer imamo twinga i kad tako postavimo sjedalicu mm ne može normalno vozit jer mora pomaknut sjedalo naprijed a onda mu noge tuku u volan...hehehe ipak on ima dva metra....tako da se moramo snalazit i pričvrstit je okrenutu prema naprijed i malo podignutu tako da pojas čvrsto pritišće sjedalicu i ne može se pomaknut ni lijevo ni desno ni naprijed ni nazad...znam da to nije pravilno al to je jedini način da je postavimo...
> ne može ni iza suvozača jer nam je tamo sjedalica starijeg sina koji je dosta visok i ako tata vozi ne može spustit noge....


Nemoj *nikako* autosjedalicu za novorodence okretat prema naprijed!  U suprotnom stavljas bebu pod strasno veliki rizik.  Cak i ako je autosjedalica zacementirana za sjediste, ukoliko je Luka okrenut prema naprijed prilikom sudara njegova ce glava poletit prema naprijed (jer je nista ne drzi, a poletjet ce jos i vise nego kod starijeg djeteta jer su bebama glave jako velike i teske u odnosu na ostatak tijela).  A kad poleti istegnuti ce se vrat i moze doci do ozbiljne povrede, ako ne i puknuca, kicmene mozdine.  Zamisli si da imas elektricni kabel utaknut u uticnicu i da ga  potegnes svom silom drzeci za kabel.  Mozda ce i vanjski dio kabla nakon tog naglog istezanja izgledati OK ali zice ce u njemu proci kroz veliki stres a mozda i puknuti jer nisu rastezljive kao guma koja ih omotava.  Isto tako je sa kraljeznicom i mozdinom.  Kraljeznica vrata se moze rastegnuti puno vise nego mozdina koja je unutra.

Jeste li probali staviti autosjedalice jednu pored druge (jel ima twingo tri pojasa na straznjem  sjedistu?), iza suvozaca i u sredinu?

----------


## Ancica

Trebam pomoc.

Ovi koji imaju Graco autosjedalice za novorodencad (po mogucnosti one koje se mogu koristiti i u sklopu kolica), je li mozete pogledati oznake koje se nalaze na kolicima i vidjeti koji je broj pored zaokruzene oznake E (npr, zaokruzeni E6), po mogucnosti ako ste ih kupili u TL-u?  Ovo mi treba da vidim koja zemlja je atestirala tu autosjedalicu koja se prodaje u Hrv pa da njih kontaktiram u svezi postolja.

----------


## Mamaitata

Ancice,
jedno jedino originalno Graco postolje koje su imali u TL je bilo E11. Nasa sjedalica i postolje (koji su kupljeni u Austriji) su isto E11.

 :Smile:

----------


## Ancica

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Ancica

Informacije radi - E11 znaci da je atestirana u Velikoj Britaniji   :Smile:

----------


## MamaRibice

Na stranici TLa (online katalog) ima baza, navodno graco, koja kosta 450kn. To je valjda to. 
U prospektu nasih kolica postoji tablica sa popisom automobila u kojima se moze koristiti baza - znaci nije za svaki auto!

----------


## Mamaitata

Mi ovaj vikend planiramo malo obici ducancice a izmedju njih i TL pa cemo pogledati imaju li trenutno i kakva postolja pa vam javimo. MamaRibice, ako zelis isprobati da li ti pase Graco postolje u auto, nase je na raspolaganju. Mislim da ti ide u 99% auta a samo su neki monovolumeni problem jer imaju veliku "stengu" kod nogu ispred straznjeg sjedala pa onaj teleskopski drzac ne moze do poda od nje. Na prednje bi moralo ici naravno, bez ukljucenog airbaga.

 :Smile:

----------


## vesna3

bemti viruse i internet,ove dane sam bila odsječena od svijeta  :Mad:  

imam još par možda blesavih pitanja.

gledala sam na portalu onu tablicu sigurnosti auto sjedalica i nigdje nisam našla peg perego model a meni baš zapeo za oko.
i gdje bi uopće mogla naći neke od onih modela koji su u tablici.

i ima li neko iskustva(odnosno znam da ima ali pliz dajte koji savjet) u vezi kolica,znam da je bio negdje topic o kolicima ali ga ne mogu naći.
vidjela sam da je razlika između npr. graca i peg perega oko 1000 kn šta i nije baš malo :shock: .

----------


## apricot

Vesna, evo link - cure su pričale o svojim iskustvima:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ghlight=kolica

----------


## Mamaitata

Evo friskih informacija iz TL.
Originalnih Graco baza za auto-sjedalicu vise nema i ne znaju kada ce ih dobiti. Onih drugih *neatestiranih* "Made by Magma Ltd. Hong-Kong, Made in China" po 149,99 HRK ima koliko god hocete. 
Ne sumnjam da ce im prof. za aut.sjed. Dr. Ancica reci sve sto ih spada   :Wink:  
Vidimo se na rasprodaji  :Smile:  
[/u][/b]

----------


## Ancica

Hvala :D  Javim kad sto saznam  :Smile: 

(A za titule "malo" si pretjer'o  :Laughing: )

----------


## tina

Sva sreca da sam nabasala na ovaj topic-bas mi je to trebalo! Mi imamo prekrasna Chiccova kolica, kupljena u kompletu s autosjedalicom (0+). Malena ima tri mjeseca i mrzi ih, bolje reci,  mrzi kosaru u kojoj lezi ravno. Pokusali smo sve, ali nece; place, vristi, i na kraju se setnja pretvori u pakao i kuci se vratimo smozdeni i frustrirani  :Sad:  

Nakon svega, ispalo je da joj se jako svidja u autosjedalici, stavili smo je na kolica i malena je uzivala, smjesila se, gugutala... Medjutim, nismo se jos usudili izici vani u toj kombinaciji (sve se to odvijalo u hodniku naseg malog stancica   :Rolling Eyes:  ), jer ne znamo smijemo li, obzirom na njenu dob (iako ne sjedi pod pravim kutom)???

Pomagajte, pliz!

----------


## brane

moj luka ima 2,5 mj i vani sa vozi u sjedalici montiranoj na kolica od kad smo prvi put u šetnju izišli(15.dan)
imaš sliku gore  :Wink:

----------


## tina

Hvala, Brane, vidjela sam sliku   :Smile:  . Stvar je u tome sto su misljenja o toj autosjedalici u kolicima toliko oprecna, a ja onda, kao jedna novopecena mama, postajem nesigurna i bojim se da ne napravim nesto krivo  :/ .

----------


## ms. ivy

tina, mi smo šetali u toj autosjedalici na chiccovim kolicima od početka. pa ionako ne ideš van na 6 sati, je l' tako??

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Vraćam se na početak teme. Mi smo imali auto sjedalicu Per Perego 0-13, i ja sam bila prezadovoljna, koristili smo je kao nosilicu i sjedalicu do Vanjinih 13 mj, i dalje bi, ali ona stvarno više nije stala dužinski unutra.
Frendica mi treba roditi u siječnju i ja sam joj ponudila sjedalicu, rekla je da neće, da je to pesavijeno za dječju kralješnicu i ona misli uzeti košaru. Probala sam je ubijediti da je dijete i u trbuhu savijeno, da joj košara ne valja, da joj nije dobra za u autu, a i da nije po zakonu, ali ona je rekla da joj se fućka za zakone (što ne bi bilo tragično da i ona i suprug nisu suci :shock: ). I ona misli dijete voziti u košari dok ne bude zrelo za sjedalicu 9-18 kg, a to misli da će biti s 6-7 mj   :Mad:  . Ne znam kako bi je ubijedila, probat ću joj poslati ovu raspravu, mada poznavajući nju, nema pomoći. Hoću reći puno je ljudi u dilemi oko toga da li je ta sjedalica presavijena za malu bebu, ali većina prihvati stručne argumente, ali ima tvrdih. I 1 pitanje, kada će opet biti pregled autosjedalica?

----------


## Ancica

> I 1 pitanje, kada će opet biti pregled autosjedalica?


Mozda oko Nove Godine  :Smile:

----------


## tina

Taman sam se obradovala, napokon mogu normalno u setnju, kad  :/ ; danas, na redovnoj kontroli, pedijatrica kaze jos je rano, do 6 mjeseci treba biti u lezecem polozaju (napominjem da je s bebom sve u najboljem redu  :D )! 
Stvarno mi vise nista nije jasno, na sjedalici pise 0+, neko kaze da, neko kaze ne. Totalno bezveze...

Sve to s bebama stalno se mijenja, iz godine u godinu neka su druga pravila i zaista se nije lako snaci u svemu tome. Izmedju ostalog, sustina rotiteljstva i jeste preuzimanje odgovornosti, ali sto se tice te male kicmice, bebinih kostiju, fizijazrije, pedijatrije... nemam pojma  :?

----------


## Ancica

Sto se tice voznje u autu barem, ne slusaj pedijatricu po ovom pitanju.

----------


## tinkie winkie

Tina, i ja sam imala istu dilemu, ali kad vidim Martu (ima 3 mj. sada) kako uživa u sjedalici, pomislim, da joj ne paše, ne bi bila mirna, plakala bi ili bi na neki drugi način pokazala da joj nije dobro. Probala sam sjedalicu (na nagovor drugih) staviti u kolicima u horizontalniji položaj, i odmah je negodovala, komešala se kao da je nešto žulja, non stop se ispravljala, sve dok nisam sjedalicu vratila u ispravan položaj (45 stupnjeva). Onda se smirila, i sad se stalno vozimo u sjedalici, osim kad je jako ledeno ili puše, pa smo u ležećem položaju u kolicima. 
Baj d vej Ancice i naša sjedalica ima oznaku E11

----------


## Ancica

> Baj d vej Ancice i naša sjedalica ima oznaku E11


To je skroz OK :D  Tako znas da su ti Englesi atestirali autosjedalicu :D  A jel ima ECE R44.03 oznaku?

----------


## Ancica

...Engle*z*i...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tinkie winkie

> A jel ima ECE R44.03 oznaku?


Ima. Piše:
ECE R44/03
UNIVERSAL
<13 kg Y
E11
 44.03.44.160

----------


## Ancica

Supac :D

----------


## marta

Ancice, u vezi montiranja sjedalice u auto, ne znam da li ste to negdje vec raspravljali, obavezno treba procitati uputstva proizvodjaca automobila.
Konkretno, za Renault Kangoo koji ima jednodjelnu straznju klupu, u uputama pise da srednje mjesto nije pogodno za autosjedalicu, ni za univerzalnu ni za isofix.
Ja sam se vodila idejom da sjedalicu treba staviti po mogucnosti u sredinu, ali sam onda u uputstvima od auta nasla da sjedalica nikako ne ide tamo, nago lijevo ili desno.

----------


## sunce

U  Peugeotu preporučaju da se stavi iza suvozačkog sica, barem za one velike od 9 do 18 kg. 
 :?

----------


## Ancica

Kod europskih autosjedalica koje nemaju gornje tedere ponekad je neophodno autosjedalicu vezati pojasom sa tri tocke (onaj koji ide preko bedara i ramena) - ovo bi trebalo biti i specifirano u uputstvima za autosjedalicu.  U mnogim automobilima u sredini na straznjem sjedistu nalazi se samo pojas s dvije tocke kontakta (koji ide samo preko bedara). 

Ovo marta sto si spomenula je bitno i mislim da nismo to do sada spomenuli (hvala  :Smile: ) a to je da treba prouciti i uputstva za vozilo kao i za autosjedalicu.  Osim gore spomenute nekompatibilnosti srednjeg sjedista s mnogim autosjedalicama, takoder mogu postojati neke specificnosti u dizajnu automobila koje mogu ograniciti opcije kod postavljanja autosjedalica.

----------


## snorki

Mi danas kupili Editi onu drugu autosjedalicu od 9-18 kg, jer je ovu prvu skrozzzz prerasla. I glava i noge joj preko vire.
Edita ima nesto malo vise od 9 kg.
Ancice, sta mislis je li rano?

----------


## Ancica

hm, malo je rano...

snorki, jel se moze povuc sama u stojeci polozaj (u kreveticu ili uz kauc npr)?

Koliko je dugacka?

----------


## snorki

Ancice, Edita sama ustaje uz krevetic, kauc..., i samo sto nije prohodala. Barem tako djeluje.   :Wink:  
Zadnji put na pregledu (prije tri mjeseca) imala je 73 cm i 7 kg.
Maloprije smo je vagali (MM stao sa njom na vagu, pa oduzeli) i ispalo je da ima 10 kg :shock: da li je kilaza tacna, ne znam, ali 9 kg ima sigurno. 
Jucer smo isprobali autosjedalicu i ona je odusevljena. Ona joj je bila definitivno premala. Glava joj je virila preko naslona. 

Sada smo kupili :
Maxi -cosi Priori XP

----------


## Ancica

> Ancice, Edita sama ustaje uz krevetic, kauc..., i samo sto nije prohodala. ispalo je da ima 10 kg :shock: da li je kilaza tacna, ne znam, ali 9 kg ima sigurno.


Onda je OK da se Edita okrene prema naprijed  :Smile:  




> Glava joj je virila preko naslona.


Onda je fakat bila prerasla autosjedalicu - tjeme bi trebalo biti najmanje 2-3 cm *ispod* vrha naslona.




> Sada smo kupili :
> Maxi -cosi Priori XP


Uzivajte i zelim vam sretnu voznju   :Heart:

----------


## vesna3

evo mene opet sa mojim pitanjima 8) 

može li malo savjeta iz iskustva koja bi bila najbolja prva autosjedalica od rođenja?

nakon kopanja po netu i razgovora sa novim mamama našla sam dosta primjera da se dogodi da bebači sa par mjeseci jako teško staju u neke autosjedalica namjenjene njihovoj dobi. :? 

i šta sad napraviti i šta kupiti :/  ?

----------


## Ancica

vesna, bilo koju autosjedalicu da kupujes, prvo sto moras pogledati je da li zadovoljava minimalni standard (negdje na autosjedalici treba se nalaziti oznaka ECE R44.03).

Ako kupujes za novorodence i zelis smanjiti mogucnost da je beba preraste prije nego je spremna za autosjedalicu za vecu djecu, onda potrazi autosjedalice koje su za bebe tezine do barem 10 kg ili, jos bolje, do 13 kg.

Bebaci stari par mjeseci ne bi trebali imati nikakvih problema sto se tice tijesnosti u ovim autosjedalicama - osim ako ih roditelji zabundavaju prije nego ih vezu u njih, a sto i zbog sigurnosti, uz nelagodnost za dijete, ne bi smjeli raditi.

Postoje (odnosno postoji jedna za koju znam koja se prodaje u Europi) autosjedalice koje su tzv. konvertibilne iliti mogu se montirati i prema natrag (za novorodencad) i prema naprijed (kad su djeca dovoljno razviena).  Te, u principu, djeca ne prerastu prije nego su spremni okrenuti se prema naprijed, kada se autosjedalica jednostavno  okrene (uz jos par nastimavanja) i dijete u njoj moze biti do boostera.

----------


## snorki

> snorki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ancice, Edita sama ustaje uz krevetic, kauc..., i samo sto nije prohodala. ispalo je da ima 10 kg :shock: da li je kilaza tacna, ne znam, ali 9 kg ima sigurno.
> 
> 
> Onda je OK da se Edita okrene prema naprijed  
> 
> 
> ...


Hvala na brzom odgovoru.  :Saint:

----------


## M&T

A sad meni pomozite...Postoje li kakva autosjedalica za blizance (spojena) a ne da kupjem dvije jer ne znam gdje ću ih smjestiti  :Sad:  
Auto je Peugeot 206, a unutra je već autosjedalica za moju stariju curicu....a koliko sam primjetila straga su samo 2 pojasa za vezivanje????

Help....kako bi vi to sve smjestili a da ne kupjete novo veće auto  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Ancica

> A sad meni pomozite...Postoje li kakva autosjedalica za blizance (spojena) a ne da kupjem dvije jer ne znam gdje ću ih smjestiti


Nema.  Jedna autosjedalica - jedno dijete.



> Auto je Peugeot 206, a unutra je već autosjedalica za moju stariju curicu....a koliko sam primjetila straga su samo 2 pojasa za vezivanje????


Ovo provjeri.  Cesto se onaj srednji pojas uvuce iza sjedista ako se ne koristi pa izgleda kao da ga nema.  Podignite donji dio sjedista i provjerite.  Takoder bi mogla pomoci uputstva za vas automobil - tamo potrazite sto pise o pojasevima otraga.



> Help....kako bi vi to sve smjestili a da ne kupjete novo veće auto


Ako zaista imate samo dva pojasa otraga onda ne mozete vezati vise od dvoje djece.  I nema vam druge nego kupiti drugi auto (ne mora biti veci - samo mora imati tri pojasa) ako hocete prevoziti svo troje djece istovremeno.  Ili ugraditi treci pojas (za to kontaktirajte proizvodaca vaseg automobila).

----------


## Ines

ja bi samo napomenula da se taj treci pojas zna fakat jako dobro sakriti.  :Laughing:  
mi imamo ovaj auto vec par godina i tek kad ga je ancica uzela u svoje ruke smo saznali da i mi imamo treci pojas.  :Grin:

----------


## Ancica

Ines, :D

Al nisi jedina - mislim da smo barem tri srednja pojasa "otkrili" tijekom pregleda proslo ljeto  :Laughing:  

Al nije uopce cudno ako skliznu iza zbog neupotrebe - prije nego se rodila moja necakinja, svake godine kada bismo dosli kod mojih u posjetu smo iskopavali srednji pojas auta moje sister kako bismo mogli vezat nase autosjedalice u njen auto :D

----------


## dalmatinka

da i ja nešto priupitam :
kada je dijete spremno za booster ?

ovaj moj ima 2 god i 5 mj , visina 104 - 105 , težina 17 - 18
a ova sjedalica je do 36 kg , al je već stara i kopča više ne drži kako bi trebala.
Vidila sam da na boosterima piše od 15 kg .
Da li je to jedino mjerilo ?

----------


## lidac2004

ima li koja od vas twinga?
mi,hvala Bogu,jos nismo trebali nikuda ici sa autom ali ovih dana bi isli kod mojih u posjetu a imamo problem.
mm je pokusao namjestit autosjedalicu ali nije uspio tj. remen se ne da navuci preko autosjedalice-izgleda da je prekratak pa mi to nije jasno :/ 
stavio ju je normalno na zadnje sjedalo iza vozackog okrenutu nazad da bude uglavljena izmedu sjedala pa ne kuzim zakaj nece,jel moguce da je fakat remen prekratak?

----------


## brane

imamo mi twinga i istu muku mučimo   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:  
nikako nam ne uspijeva postavit ispravno sjedalicu,mislim okrenutu prema straga...ali mi dijete moramo nekako vozit tako da sjedalicu okrenemo prema naprijed...znam da se to ne smije,znam da to nije po zakonu,znam da je to loše al drugačije ne ide...druga je stvar kad ja idem sama snjim u autu pa sjedalicu montiram naprijed pravilno okrenutu...to već funkcionira al nas je ugl.4 u autu .... i ne ide drugačije al još malo i on će u veliku sjedalicu...

----------


## lidac2004

> imamo mi twinga i istu muku mučimo         
> nikako nam ne uspijeva postavit ispravno sjedalicu,mislim okrenutu prema straga...ali mi dijete moramo nekako vozit tako da sjedalicu okrenemo prema naprijed...znam da se to ne smije,znam da to nije po zakonu,znam da je to loše al drugačije ne ide...druga je stvar kad ja idem sama snjim u autu pa sjedalicu montiram naprijed pravilno okrenutu...to već funkcionira al nas je ugl.4 u autu .... i ne ide drugačije al još malo i on će u veliku sjedalicu...


Nije mi jasno da su to tako lose izveli  :Mad:   :Mad:  ,pa kaj uopce nisu razmisljali o autosjedalicama?
To znaci da bi se trebali voziti prema naprijed,sto je em protiv zakona,em neprihvatljivo zbog glavice  :Mad:   :Mad:  
Mislim,nemam komentara :/

----------

